
Forget Mega-Corporations, Here’s The Mega-Network - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/03/meganetwork/
======
recuter
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hackhackhack](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hackhackhack)

This account is a shill.

------
enko
I think there are more similarities than the author supposes between these
"networks" and the traditional asian enterprise groups. For example, it's a
classic feature of the _keiretsu_ to have interlocking shareholdings,
directors, and financial foundations, ensuring cross-pollination of resources
and broadly aligned interests. I think that has more than a few parallels with
emerging "business networks" such as ycombinator.

Obviously the scale is a little different, but hey, give it a century...

